# Chicken feet



## Paige (Jun 29, 2018)

has any one fed an adult Tegu chicken feet? I can’t find anything online about it.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 29, 2018)

I haven't or even heard of it.


----------



## VenusAndSaturn (Jun 29, 2018)

I feed my tegu ground chicken feet all the time. Other than ground sardines it's her favorite out of the other grounded up foods I give her. 

Never tried whole chicken feet though but I assume as long as it's not too big the tegu could probably eat it easily.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 29, 2018)

VenusAndSaturn said:


> I feed my tegu ground chicken feet all the time. Other than ground sardines it's her favorite out of the other grounded up foods I give her.
> 
> Never tried whole chicken feet though but I assume as long as it's not too big the tegu could probably eat it easily.


Where do you get ground chicken feet?


----------



## VenusAndSaturn (Jun 29, 2018)

https://hare-today.com/ has it. Really good quality stuff, just go to "meat proteins or packaging types" and then to "Ground" and if you scroll down you should see "Ground chicken feet".


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 30, 2018)

VenusAndSaturn said:


> https://hare-today.com/ has it. Really good quality stuff, just go to "meat proteins or packaging types" and then to "Ground" and if you scroll down you should see "Ground chicken feet".


Thanks.


----------



## Zyn (Jun 30, 2018)

Underground reptiles has a video where he does but they didn’t seem to like them


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 30, 2018)

Zyn said:


> Underground reptiles has a video where he does but they didn’t seem to like them


Interesting.


----------



## dpjm (Jul 1, 2018)

It's a pretty good food for tegus. It has just over a 1:1 calcium phosphorus ratio, so add some calcium supplement.


----------



## onnie0047 (Jul 2, 2018)

I seen them once at a Walmart but only that once.


----------



## Guman (Jul 3, 2018)

My Rags likes the ground chicken feet. However, he will not eat the feet on the whole chicks.


----------



## onnie0047 (Jul 3, 2018)

Well if mine wont eat em, I will. I took my brother and sister in law out to a restaurant that was serving them, I purposely got a big plate of them and ate them while staring at my brother...he has never been back to dinner with me.... lol


----------



## Guman (Jul 3, 2018)

onnie0047 said:


> Well if mine wont eat em, I will. I took my brother and sister in law out to a restaurant that was serving them, I purposely got a big plate of them and ate them while staring at my brother...he has never been back to dinner with me.... lol


Lol, you would have to fight the water dragons for the extra feet here. However, you will not be fighting me!


----------



## onnie0047 (Jul 4, 2018)

You just don't know what your missing lol. Ill see them again in the store and when I do,,,,I going to have to give them to the Tegus and see what they think!


----------



## VenusAndSaturn (Jul 4, 2018)

In a few more months I'm pretty sure I'll be able to give Oreo whole chicken feet rather than ground. She's still a bit too small to handle whole chicken feet right now though. Although maybe she could handle cut up chunks of it... When I'm preparing everyone's meals later I'll have to cut up some chicken feet for her and try it.


----------



## VA farmer (Jul 7, 2018)

my Male loves chicken feet but, the female won’t eat them. I normally cut off a couple toes on the chicken feet to make it easier for him to swallow.


----------



## VA farmer (Jul 7, 2018)

He’ll eat chicken necks also. Both are cheap but, I only give it to him as treats. I wouldn’t give it on a daily basis. Once a week is fine


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Jul 7, 2018)

My adult male will eat whole chicken feet, but then again he eats anything I offer him even if that would be a clump of dirt. Hell also take drumsticks and chicken/turkey necks, though I do have to cut up the turkey necks.


----------



## VA farmer (Jul 7, 2018)

I know what you mean. My tegu stole my damn taco from taco bell one time lol. They well eat anything you give them or accidentally leave out for them to steal...I have a video of daughter sharing her Cheetos with him one time. She would eat one then, give him one. Every time I caught her I told her not to do it. Next week they’re eating Doritos together lol..


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 8, 2018)

beardeddragon111 said:


> My adult male will eat whole chicken feet, but then again he eats anything I offer him even if that would be a clump of dirt. Hell also take drumsticks and chicken/turkey necks, though I do have to cut up the turkey necks.



Does he tear the meat off the drumstick or is he big enough to eat them whole???


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Jul 8, 2018)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Does he tear the meat off the drumstick or is he big enough to eat them whole???


He can eat most of the drumsticks whole, though some are a little too big.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 8, 2018)

I've often thought to hang a drumstick on a piece of string (Obviously under supervision) for Alpha to rip meat off giving him exercise whilst he eats.... Just a bit jubias as a chicken drumstick would be far too bit for alpha to swallow whole ......Anyone any thoughts???


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Jul 8, 2018)

AlphaAlpha said:


> I've often thought to hang a drumstick on a piece of string (Obviously under supervision) for Alpha to rip meat off giving him exercise whilst he eats.... Just a bit jubias as a chicken drumstick would be far too bit for alpha to swallow whole ......Anyone any thoughts???


He might not be able to really get the meat off it's quite compact. I like to give my tegu chicken and turkey eggs, he spends a lot of time cracking them then eating the egg out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 8, 2018)

beardeddragon111 said:


> He might not be able to really get the meat off it's quite compact. I like to give my tegu chicken and turkey eggs, he spends a lot of time cracking them then eating the egg out.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Cheers for your input..


----------



## VA farmer (Jul 12, 2018)

I’m been having an issue getting my B&W tegus to breed. The male is about 4yrs old and female about 1 1-2 yrs old. They both hibernated over the winter but, don’t seem interested in each other. They get along fine and eat together. The female was added to his cage last year. Cage is plenty big enough for the 2 and they room on the back deck during the summer. 

Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------

